# Trigger shot side effects? *hpt pics added* pg5*tweakers welcome



## Mommyagain

I got a hcg trigger shot Monday at about noon. (1 follie in left ovary) By three I could feel painful twinges in that ovary. Not sure when I have ovulated after that. Last night (Tuesday night) I awoke about midnight and was having stomach pain and nausea the rest of the night. Is this a side effect of the trigger, ovulation, a fluke? I have been tired the past two days since the shot.

I am to start progesterone suppositories at the end of the week.


----------



## waiting2be

I remember last month the day after my tigger shot I had sharp pains on both my sides and when I went in for my IUI the FS asked if I had got O pains and I told her and she said it was a good sign unfortunately i got a BFN.
This month no pain after trigger shot so not sure if thats a good sign :(

I have been super bloated both times after trigger not sure if its the trigger or the progesterone suppositories or a little of both....Also a bit gassy this month lol


----------



## lusterleaf

i think that may have been O pain... the trigger usually causes me to feel bloated


----------



## Mommyagain

I actually haven't felt bloated yet.

Fx


----------



## jennifer25

Was your trigger Ovidrel? That's the one I use and since it's shooting so much hcg into your system, it's totally normal to get Loads of pg symptoms. In addition, it makes my O pain MUCH stronger. For me, it's actually borderline painful! I'm sure what you're experiencing is totally normal...That's a big dose of pregnancy hormone you injected - so don't worry;)


----------



## waiting2be

I took Ovidrel both month Oct & Nov
Oct got lots of O pains really strong ones
Nov nothing


----------



## Mommyagain

I hope they were ovulation pains!!


----------



## Sam07

How can you tell if its O pain. First month on pregnyl shot as similar to Ovidrel.

How come no BFP on hcg triggers???Any one sucess in hcg shot?


----------



## CRC

Hello, I just read this post and wanted to say I always feel awful after my trigger shot - not straight away - but about a day or 2 later when it kicks in. It does contain the pregnancy hormone so its normal that you should have symptons similar to pregnancy. I had to go and buy maternity bra's as my boobs were so sore I couldn't move. I also got bloated, incredibly over tired and had ovulationa/stomach cramps too. If you get a fever or are actually physically sick you should call the doctor/hospital but otherwise I think they are relatively normal symptons unfortunately. Eat some cake and put your feet up! :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Lol. Its weird poas and getting a bfp and knowing there is no bun in the oven. Ive had a few pregnancy symptoms from the shot and my boobs are soooo sore. Oh my goodness...it feels like an eternity before testing.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - I got my trigger shot today and thank you for your thread, I now know what to expect. We were asked to babydance on Monday (tomorrow) and Tuesday ... 2 days in a row. What was your babydance schedule after your trigger shot?


----------



## Sam07

Hi MrsCompas,

I was told to baby dance 2 days in a row before the shot and on that day of the trigger shot.


----------



## Mommyagain

We were told to bd the night we triggered and the following two nights. Happy baby dancing girl! Lol!


----------



## Mommyagain

I took my first opk and hpt on trigger day (11/28). My opk was blazing positive and my hpt had a good line. Well I tested today and my opk was almost positive and my hpt was the same as trigger day...maybe even a tad darker. Shouldnt the line be getting lighter? Kind of confusing. I have pics but they wont load. Grrrr....


----------



## MrsCompass

We were told not to babydance on the day/night of our trigger shot. But anytime the following day and the day after ... 

Hhhhmmm ... i'm afraid we might miss the eggie. Oh noooooo ...


----------



## Mommyagain

I see in your signature that your dh sa was low. My dh sa was normal so they said we could bd every 24 hours. I would say that is why you were told to wait a bit... to get it closer to ovulation! ;-)


----------



## MrsCompass

That would make sense .. Thanks Mommyagain! I feel better :)


----------



## Mommyagain

I showed my hubby my hpts and asked him which one was darker or if they were the same. He said that todays was a tad darker than trigger days.... So Im not crazy! So why is my test not lighter. I am going to test in the morning. I am going nuts! I thought that this mornings test would be a good guide for testing later in the week but its causing me a lot of anxiety.


----------



## Mommyagain

My hpts this morning was even darker than yesterday. Whatsoever going on!


----------



## Mommyagain

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2011-12-06095323.jpg
hpts from 11/28, 12/5, 12/6


----------



## MrsC8776

Possible BFP! You should test again tomorrow and see how it looks :thumbup:


----------



## Mommyagain

I hope! I will be testing in the morning.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck!! I have heard that when testing out the trigger shot the line will fade and if it starts getting darker it is a very good chance of a BFP :xmas12:


----------



## BrittasticTX

Mommyagain there is NO DOUBT they are getting darker! I feel your anxiety, I didn't test out my trigger shot, just took a test early monday morning which was about 12 1/2 days after trigger (10,000 units) and it was a faint positive. Trying not to get my hopes up but I took another one tonight, 14 full days after trigger and it is still positive! My appointment with the RE is tomorrow, but I am all nerves right now!


----------



## Mommyagain

Good luck!! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Mommyagain

My test this morning was very very light. How does it go from as dark as it was to a barely there line! Grrrr....


----------



## lusterleaf

if it is getting darker than it is a good sign. Last month i gave myself a false sense of hope, i tested 10dp trigger, 9dpiui and got a BFP, then the line went lighter each day. So now I know not to test too early. Hoping its a BFP for you though!


----------



## Mommyagain

Still a line this morning but very very very light.


----------



## cooch

Anyone else get sore heads after trigger??


----------



## Mommyagain

I had a headache for days afterwards! :(


----------



## Mommyagain

My hpt went bfn this morning. :'(


----------



## MrsC8776

Mommyagain said:


> My hpt went bfn this morning. :'(

I'm sorry mommyagain :hugs: How many days past O/trigger are you? Don't count yourself out until AF shows.


----------



## cooch

Thats a shame honey, its always cr*p to get a BFP when you want one xx


----------



## Mommyagain

MrsC8776 said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> My hpt went bfn this morning. :'(
> 
> I'm sorry mommyagain :hugs: How many days past O/trigger are you? Don't count yourself out until AF shows.Click to expand...


Im 13 days past trigger (11/28). 
Its hard to hold onto hope. :'(


----------



## cooch

I tested today 8DPO. Only because I have been talking quite a lot of HCG shots and want to test it out so I have an idea when a BFP is real. I had 10,000 CD12 and 2500 Thu (which didn't work as most of it got stuck in the syringe as it was too big) I then had 5000 last night.

Well the HPT showed a very faint positive tonight. Should it not be really strong as I just had 5000 last night?? This is quite annoying. I was expecting a really strong line (even if it is BFN) humph!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Mommyagain said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> My hpt went bfn this morning. :'(
> 
> I'm sorry mommyagain :hugs: How many days past O/trigger are you? Don't count yourself out until AF shows.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im 13 days past trigger (11/28).
> Its hard to hold onto hope. :'(Click to expand...

I can imagine it is hard to hold on to hope. I really hope that the 2nd line comes back for you. :flower:


----------



## cooch

Mommyagain said:


> My hpt went bfn this morning. :'(

There's still a couple of days for it to come back. When is Af due??


----------



## Mommyagain

Af would be due around the 14th I think. Im taking progesterone suppositories nightly so I think those may delay af...Im guessing.


----------



## Mommyagain

cooch said:


> I tested today 8DPO. Only because I have been talking quite a lot of HCG shots and want to test it out so I have an idea when a BFP is real. I had 10,000 CD12 and 2500 Thu (which didn't work as most of it got stuck in the syringe as it was too big) I then had 5000 last night.
> 
> Well the HPT showed a very faint positive tonight. Should it not be really strong as I just had 5000 last night?? This is quite annoying. I was expecting a really strong line (even if it is BFN) humph!!!

It might depend on the brand of hpt used. Not really sure. But my trigger was 10,000 and my second line wasnt as dark as I wouldve thought.


----------



## BrittasticTX

Mommyagain said:


> My hpt went bfn this morning. :'(

aw mommyagain I'm so sorry, I know how disappointing that is. My fingers are still crossed for you, don't give up yet!


----------



## Mommyagain

So I tested again this morning. My opk was a lot darker than yesterdays. My FRER was bfn. And my dollar store test once again has a faint second line. I dont trust it though....at all!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Mommyagain said:


> So I tested again this morning. My opk was a lot darker than yesterdays. My FRER was bfn. And my dollar store test once again has a faint second line. I dont trust it though....at all!

I have a good feeling! My doctor told me that a POAS test wouldn't pick up the hormone after 10 days, if you are getting a BFP, even if it is faint, at 14dp trigger there's a good chance its real! I am dying to know for sure, I'm on pins and needles for you!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Also just read in your sig that you are starting Femera if you aren't successful. I used it this cycle and its good stuff. Released two large eggs with the trigger shot, and it metabolizes out quickly so you don't feel as bad for as long, and after over a year of trying we are finally pregnant!


----------



## Mommyagain

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2011-12-12084550.jpg

This mornings test...can anyone tweak?

The dollar store test was + but the FRER was -.


----------



## MrsSnails

Im new to the thread, I took the trigger on 12/7, when do the side effect usually go away? this is the first one that I have ever taken!


----------



## Mommyagain

Im still having s/e from the progesterone suppositories. Not sure how long the trigger contributed.


----------



## MrsSnails

I start the progesterone tonight! is this going to make me feel worse?


----------



## MrsC8776

Mommyagain said:


> https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2011-12-12084550.jpg
> 
> This mornings test...can anyone tweak?
> 
> The dollar store test was + but the FRER was -.

I'm not sure how to tweak a pic but there is a lady in the 2WW area that has a thread just for tweaking pics. Just a thought if you can find someone here to tweak it. Good luck to you!!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Not really sure how long the side effects from the trigger lasted, I thought they lasted FOREVER but turns out it worked for me and I was actually preggo! I do remember the first couple of days after I took it feeling very achy all over. About a week later I got VERY sick to my stomach and my arms and legs just felt very heavy, but I'm not sure if its from the trigger or if I just had a bug. I am taking progesterone suppositories now. The first couple of days I had a lot of headaches but those have mostly passed. My husband says I smell different, I think its from the progesterone :haha: The worst part of those is the *TMI* leaking out, be sure to wear a panty liner! :blush:

Mommyagain please :test: again today!! I am convinced its a real BFP! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mommyagain

Well it was bfn this morning so I threw my tests away. Im going to stop my progesterone and wait on af. Then Im starting letrezole (generic femera). 

Anyone care to share any femera/leterzole stories or side effects. Does anyone know the odds of multiples? When I took clomid I was told you got multiples in about 10% of patients. This will be my first time on the letrezole. I pray this is what helps me.


----------



## Mommyagain

Well it was bfn this morning so I threw my tests away. Im going to stop my progesterone and wait on af. Then Im starting letrezole (generic femera). 

Anyone care to share any femera/leterzole stories or side effects. Does anyone know the odds of multiples? When I took clomid I was told you got multiples in about 10% of patients. This will be my first time on the letrezole. I pray this is what helps me.


----------



## cooch

I think chances of multiples are less with Femara. But it will prob depend on how responsible a specialist you have. They shouldn't prescribe too high a dosage uless you don't respond to it lower. x


----------



## Mommyagain

I think they are starting me off on 5 mg. When I was on clomid I didnt respond until my dose was upped to 150mg.


----------



## cooch

Blimey. I was worried that there was only 1 good sized follicle at my scan and my specialist said- that's all we want! Suppose I don't want to lose follicles if its unnecessary and 1 would be good enough for me.


----------



## BrittasticTX

Mommyagain, I took Letrezole and an HCG trigger shot this past cycle and BAM, after over a year of trying we are now pregnant! Not saying it will be such a miracle drug for everyone, but I have nothing bad to say about it! I was a little bit emotional and had some hot flashes, but nothing unbearable. The chances of multiples are lower, but I did release 2 eggs and the way my HCG levels are climbing we are very suspicious of twins. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Mommyagain

When is your scan? Let me know if its twins!!!!


----------



## BrittasticTX

I had one yesterday morning at 4w5d. There is for sure one sac in there, but he couldn't confirm or rule out a second one, there is a shadow that could definitely be a second sac, or could be just shadow. I have my next scan on Jan 4th. I will be almost 8 weeks then and it should be much more clear. My dr is still pretty convinced its two though, my HCG went from 50 to 180 in 48 hours, then from 180 to over 1200 in four days. The numbers aren't super high for how far along I am, but they are tripling every 48 hours instead of doubling, so fingers crossed!! I would love twins!


----------



## MrsSnider

Why was this thread ended?! I was jut getting into it!! :o) NEWBIE TO THE SITE! I am on my3rd round of clomid/follistim/trigger/progesterone..........I am currently 6dpo (the dreaded TWW) and I am having a few symptoms, but I'm not sure if they are from the trigger shot or progesterone!! I want a BFP soooo bad I am probably imagining symptoms! We are having to pay for everything out of pocket rght now, I am hoping it works out for us this time! We may have to take a break until more money comes in if not! :o(

Congrats on the BFP BrittasticTX!! Are you havng twins then?!

Mommyagain.....Hang in there! We made it happen once, we can do it again! :O)


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello and welcome! :) My trigger gave me a lot of pregnancy symptoms.

Im currently cd22 of my first letrozole cycle. Not sure dpo because I got so many positive opks. My cd12 u/s showed three possible contenders in my left ovary.

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## BrittasticTX

No twins, just one little duckling in there but I am very grateful for that one healthy baby! My symptoms didn't really kick in until I was about 6 1/2 weeks, but I do remember feeling pretty awful after the trigger. good luck mommyagain and mrssnider!


----------



## Mommyagain

Would you mind sharing your info again? What meds, cycle days, dose, ovulation day, test day, symptoms. Whatever you care to share. I am going nuts in this tww. 

Huge congrats on your baby!!!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Mommyagain said:


> Would you mind sharing your info again? What meds, cycle days, dose, ovulation day, test day, symptoms. Whatever you care to share. I am going nuts in this tww.
> 
> Huge congrats on your baby!!!

I understand, i have not forgotten the TWW!
Femera 
CD 3 - 2.5mg
CD 4 - 5 mg
CD 5 - 7.5 mg
CD 6 - 10 mg

I took the trigger on CD 15, and BD the next three days. It was 10,000 units of hCG, no idea which brand. I didn't test out the trigger. I think I tested the first time at 13 dpo with a slight positive, but I tried not to get my hopes up as I was afraid it could still be from the trigger. Continued testing the next two days with stronger positives. By 15DPO it was a VERY bold positive and confirmed by blood test and ultrasound.

As far as symptoms, its hard to distinguish between trigger symptoms and pregnancy symptoms. The trigger made me achy and lathargic and increased my appetite, but honestly I can't pinpoint any particular symptom that made me think I was pregnant. I still had A LOT of AF like cramps, I honestly expected my period to start at any moment. Turns out the stretching of the uterus feels a lot like AF on her way. Soon after the BFP my boobs exploded, I went up a cup size in a week. :haha: Absolutely no nausea until the middle of week 6. This is also when the sciatica pain started (I can't believe it started so early on!) I am still more tired than normal, and kind of flu-like achy from time to time. Boobs still hurt, getting pimples now and then which is very abnormal for me. And *TMI* my CM is thick, lotion-like, and white. I can't really tell you when I noticed that change as I never tracked my CM.

I dont know if this is more than you wanted to know, or not enough, lol but I hope it helps! Or at least helps distract you!


----------



## Erin j

MrsSnider said:


> Why was this thread ended?! I was jut getting into it!! :o) NEWBIE TO THE SITE! I am on my3rd round of clomid/follistim/trigger/progesterone..........I am currently 6dpo (the dreaded TWW) and I am having a few symptoms, but I'm not sure if they are from the trigger shot or progesterone!! I want a BFP soooo bad I am probably imagining symptoms! We are having to pay for everything out of pocket rght now, I am hoping it works out for us this time! We may have to take a break until more money comes in if not! :o(
> 
> Congrats on the BFP BrittasticTX!! Are you havng twins then?!
> 
> Mommyagain.....Hang in there! We made it happen once, we can do it again! :O)

Mrs.Snyder what symptoms are you having? I used the trigger and have been on progesterone sppositories twice a day. I've slept better than normal, from the progesterone I think, and a slight burning I my stomach. A little nausea. Definetely different but i think its from the trigger too. Best wishes for your bfp.


----------



## MrsSnider

Hey Erin j!! I am currently 9/10 dpo with the following symptoms:

Fatigued w/ restless sleep - seems like I get better rest from 4am-7am
LOTS of dizzyness and nausea for the last 3-4 days (kind of feel off balance)
cramping - similar to AF
Not hungry
Hot flashes with normal temps
sore bb's on sides that come and go - had a few sharp stabby pains in them
Loose BM's - up to 3 times a day

I am staying hopeful, but don't "feel" pg. Before I m/c a few months ago I just "knew" I was pg. I also had sharp pulling pinching pains behind my belly button, but not this time. Tested this morning with a BFN. It's not over until AF shows!! :o) Good Luck and BABY DUST to you!!

By the way....I was on progesterone with my son and I had bouts of nausea and dry heaving throughout the day! It's the same thing now! I actually couldn't keep my cup of coffee down this morning! Lost it while doing laundry! BLECH!


----------



## ineedbaby

I am 5dpo today, i don't even feel any symptoms at all even though i am on Cyclogest and i took a trigger shot. I feel out already,is there anybody that got pregnant without no single symptom


----------



## BrittasticTX

ineedbaby said:


> I am 5dpo today, i don't even feel any symptoms at all even though i am on Cyclogest and i took a trigger shot. I feel out already,is there anybody that got pregnant without no single symptom

I didn't start "feeling" pregnant until halfway through the sixth week, the only symptoms I had were the same symptoms I got every month before AF. This early on if you are pregnant the hormone levels are so low they aren't going to have much effect on you. Good luck, baby dust!


----------



## Mommyagain

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2012-01-11063248.jpg

I though I saw a super faint line on the frer...but probably wishful thinking. I look at it and I for sure see it then I look again and I dont. :(


----------

